# 32 weeks-feeling lots of pressure 'down there'



## Mom.to.Many

At my 30 week scan I was told both boys were growing big and Baby B had shifted making him the 'first born' should he stay that way. He is head down and Baby A is breech. Since Christmas I have been feeling pressure between my legs and when I went into the hospital, the nurse said Baby B's head was the cause of all the pressure. But now it feels like everything is gonna fall out! I would like to stay pregnant as long as possible, but could this result is my cervix thinning or cause dilation? I have stayed off my feet, and have not had any spotting or issues when I go to the restroom. I am not contracting anymore and there are no other signs of peterm labor. Is it normal to feel this much pressure at 32 weeks? It's unbearable and I don't have another scan until Tuesday!


----------



## tripletsOMG

Oh momma I feel the same way though it isnt constant due to babies changing positions. At my 30 week u/s B switched to be first also same as u but at 34 weeks A had his butt over the cervix but B was head down but the bum is in the way. Causing me stress already crazy boys! Not sure what the ultimate positions will be but the definately still have room even though they r 5lbs each. I feel exactly like u no spotting/contractions ect. Dont think mine will come anytime soon but i am on the lookout for obvious ;labor signs.


----------



## Alwilan

Feeling the same, my twin 1 is bum first and the pressure is immense. I really feel like they are going to drop out and have felt this way for 2 weeks, so it doesn't mean imminent labour x


----------



## Mom.to.Many

Thanks so much you guys... I was starting to worry! I have no idea if they babies have moved since their last u/s. Baby A (breech) has been pushing and pulling, wiggling and kicking a ton so maybe he is trying to flip but can't? I haven't felt Baby B other than the usual polite nudges he often does, so I would venture to say he is still head down... then again, it wouldn't be the first time I was surprised during this pregnancy. It seems like the moment one symptom subsides another, more awful symptom takes its place. Grrr!


----------



## KELLYBD

Hi 

Yep I was exactly the same right up until I had my csec at 34+4. Twin A was breech Twin B was transverse so I couldn't say the pressure was down to Twin A's head pushing down. 

I felt like I had been smacked with a baseball bat between the legs and I was struggling to walk in the last few days. I have to say I do not envy you ladies at all, BUT all this aching and pain your in will soon be forgotten once your lil ones are here :) it's hard hard work carrying twins we deserve medals lol xx


----------



## busymum5

I am feeling your pain ladies! My twin A is head down and b is transverse but the pressure has worsened in the last week or so! And we are currrently having plenty of 38+ degree days here so dealing with pressure, back pain, heat, swollen feet and legs and my 3 kids at home on holidays has been a little hard!! I go for another scan on Wed which my doc says will be my last and if all still looking good, he is happy to deliver me naturally which is a huge relief. Plus making it to 35 weeks allows me to go to my local private hospital which is just around the corner so a lot easier with the other kiddies. You are all doing well ladies, not much longer to go for us all! Very exciting


----------



## bumpfortwo

twin a is traverse and twin b is breech but i still have pressure and everything below seems swollen and sore. never had any of this with first pregnancy. being 30 weeks pregnant is certainly taking its toll. have a scan in a couple of weeks and have been wondering if twin a is head down now as the pressure did become more of an issue a week ago.

i just feel like all i do is moan and groan and starting to really hate being pregnant... just when my toddler starts sleeping through again after 2 months of being ill now i cannot sleep with heartburn and pressure pains


----------



## Mom.to.Many

I feel the same way! People have stopped asking me, "how are you feeling?" because they always get some long drawn out answer. LOL 

Don't get me wrong I am so grateful to have been lucky enough to carry twins, and I am proud of my body for carrying these boys this long, overcoming the odds, and expanding beyond all boarders in order to create these two little lives that will forever change, not just myself... but everyone I know and love. They are the first boys in nearly 40 years in our family and the fact that we get two of them is just a blessing.

But the 3rd trimester really seperates the men from the boys (so to speak). Between the farting, heartburn, constipation, muscle cramps, random emotional breakdowns, vaginal pressure, good news from the Dr, bad news from the Dr, inability to sleep, breath, or eat and then the financial stress to make sure everything is ready (all with little to no energy), I truly feel we all deserve a medal.


----------



## bumpfortwo

Mom.to.Many said:


> But the 3rd trimester really seperates the men from the boys (so to speak). Between the farting, heartburn, constipation, muscle cramps, random emotional breakdowns, vaginal pressure, good news from the Dr, bad news from the Dr, inability to sleep, breath, or eat and then the financial stress to make sure everything is ready (all with little to no energy), I truly feel we all deserve a medal.

i just chuckled at your reply, everything you say is so true! xx


----------



## Mom.to.Many

bumpfortwo said:


> i just chuckled at your reply, everything you say is so true! xx

Hahaha, my hubby says I should work for Hallmark. LOL


----------



## busymum5

You totally summed it up Mom.to.Many!! and made me laugh thanks !!


----------

